
CDC employee Timothy Cunningham went missing more than a week ago - mozumder
https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/cdc-employee-timothy-cunningham-went-missing-more-week-ago-n850721
======
ohiovr
Sounds like a really great fellow. I hope they find him and can help him.

